# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  TP.HCM Thanh Lý Servo Alpha Step cập nhật lai rai ...

## clickmefunny

1. 02 bộ Yaskawa Sigma II 400W đầy đủ dây nhợ (em nợ cái hình(
Giá - 1 bộ 5tr lấy 2 bộ 9tr

2. 02 bộ Yaskawa Sigma II 200W đầy đủ dây nhợ (em nợ cái hình(
Giá - 1 bộ 3,2tr lấy 2 bộ 6tr

3. 02 bộ Mitsu J2S 400W Driver Motor thiếu cable 
Giá - 5t/bộ lấy 2 bộ 9tr

4. 02 bộ Mitsu J2S 200W Driver Motor - 1 bộ J2S 20A - 1 bộ J2S20A1 AC thiếu cable 
Giá - 3,2t/bộ lấy 2 bộ 6tr

5. 02 bộ Mitsu J2S 100W Driver Motor - thiếu cable 
Giá - 1,5t/bộ 

6. 3 bộ Pana A5 100W Driver - motor cable đầy đủ
Giá - 1,6tr/bộ lấy 3 bộ 4,5tr

7. 01 bộ Fuji 400W đầy đủ cable 
Giá - 3,8tr

8. 2 bộ Alpha tương đương Alpha 66 (thiếu cable(
Giá - 1,3tr/bộ lấy 2 bộ 2,5tr

9. 5 bộ Sanyodenki Cloose loop Driver mới tinh chưa xài thiếu cable
Giá - 1,3tr/bộ hốt hết 5tr

Còn tiếp từ từ em cập nhật lai rai
Mọi chi tiết LH - Alo/Zalo - 090 3345 8hai8 Hòa

----------


## clickmefunny

Up giá mấy bộ Step 2 phase Kinco 
Giá - sinh viên - 300/bộ lấy 4 bộ 1,1tr

----------


## clickmefunny

Update 

- Driver Kinco (đã bán(

- 4 bộ Alpha 32 (đã bán(

03 con động cơ Mitsu 750W
1. em có thắng ngoại hình hơi xấu xí tí mã motor HC-KFS73B đã test giá 800K
2. em kg có thắng ngoại hình còn rất đẹp trai mã motor HC-KFS73K-S48 đã test giá 1tr
3. em xác bự mặt bích 120mm còn rất đẹp mã motor HC-UFS73K đã test giá 1tr

A/e quan tâm alo/Zalo em 090 3345 8hai8

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## quocquan

> Up giá mấy bộ Step 2 phase Kinco 
> Giá - sinh viên - 300/bộ lấy 4 bộ 1,1tr


xin cai hinh di ban oi

----------


## clickmefunny

> xin cai hinh di ban oi


mấy cái Driver Kinco Đã bán rồi bạn 
Thanks đã quan tâm

Cập nhật hình ĐC Servo J2S 750W

----------


## clickmefunny

Up thêm mấy bộ phát xung 1 trục TROY
Đính kèm 29906Đính kèm 29907

- Điện nguồn 24V
- Phát xung ĐK 1 trục 
- SX tại Taiwan
- Đã test ngon lành cành đào
Giá - 600K/cái

----------


## clickmefunny

Tình tình là 1 bộ phát xung đã ra đi
còn 2 bộ bác nào quan tâm thì hốt nhanh dùm em

Cảm ơn A/e quan tâm

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật thêm ít hộp số

1. VRKF-S9C-400 tỷ lệ 1/9
- Cốt vào 14mm chuẩn Servo 200W – 400W
- Cốt ra 19mm
2. 02 em VRKF-S9C-200-M5 tỷ lệ 1/9
- Cốt vào 11mm mặt bích chuẩn servo 200W – 400W
- Cốt ra 19mm
3. 1 em VRKD-9C-200 tỷ lệ 1/9
- Cốt vào 11mm mặt bích chuẩn Servo 200W - 400W
- Cốt ra 19mm
4. 1 em RGSF-9C-200-YY tỷ lệ 1/9
- Cốt vào 14mm mặt bích chuẩn Servo 200W – 400W
- Cốt ra 16mm
Giá - 1 em 450K

5. 1 em Sumitomo dòng Cyclo tỷ lệ 1/15
- Cốt vào  11mm mặt bích chuẩn Servo 200W – 400W
- Mặt bích ra 108mm cốt ra 19
Giá - 600K

6. 1 em Sumitomo dòng Cyclo tỷ lệ 1/33
- Cốt vào  22mm Servo 1K
- Mặt bích ra 120mm
Giá - 1tr

7. 3 cái tay quay của Tamagawa
1 cái không có vòng số hơi xấu tí giá 180K

02 cái có vòng số 300K cái lấy luôn 02 cái thì 550K

Thanks all
* hình em xin up sau ...

----------


## clickmefunny

Hình ảnh đây các bác

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật tình hình mấy bộ phát xung TROY đã hết

thanks a/e ủng hộ

----------


## wabot9x

varispeed g7 bác có bán không vậy ?

----------


## clickmefunny

> varispeed g7 bác có bán không vậy ?


Dạ em nó có card encoder nên giá nó trên trời ạ 
nếu bác thích thì hốt nhé !
Giá em nó là 7tr

----------


## Daedelus

Mấy bộ tay quay phát xung còn ko bác

----------


## clickmefunny

> Mấy bộ tay quay phát xung còn ko bác


Còn 2 cái anh

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật vài con Alpha ASD46AA-P7.2


Giá : 200K/con 
bác nào xúc hết 180k/con (có 4 con kg có thắng từ, 5 con có thắng từ)

thanks các bác

----------


## clickmefunny

Up thêm cái đầu cắt BT30 xinh xinh cho các bác bớt ghiền 



Thông tin : 
- Tổng chiều dài 360mm 
- Cân nặng 16,5kg
- Cốt đuôi phi 36mm
- Mặt bích 160mm (có 5 lỗ M8)
- Chiều dài thân sau mặt bích 110mm phi 90
- Từ mặt bích xuống đầu 120mm
- Cái cục giống cái khớp nối là để đạp thay dao nhe. (kg phải khớp nối)
Em nó nguyên xi tháo xuống từ con CNC, quay tay nhẹ nhàng êm ái (cái vụ này anh ppgas rờ rồi nè  :Big Grin: )
Em nó về nhà mới là 6tr

thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Thêm vài em hộp số SHIMPO tải nặng tỷ lệ 1/9


Hộp số Shimpo tỷ lệ 1/9 có motor Mitsu 750W J3 hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng
- Toàn thân bằng thép ra mặt bích
Giá: 1,2tr

Vài con DC Mitsu J3 200W mới keng chưa sử dụng
Giá : 400K/con

Thanks all

----------


## thuyên1982

Em lấy hộp số không thi nhiêu bác

----------


## clickmefunny

> Em lấy hộp số không thi nhiêu bác


Đã bán cho bác có sdt : XXXXX3737

thanks all

----------


## thuyên1982

Em đấy bác.

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :
- Tình hình là mấy em hộp số & motor J3 đã có gạch hết.

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác Hộp số Shimpo + mấy em Servo J3 750W đã hết

em xin up thêm vài món mới tinh còn trong bọc cho các bác có nhu cầu :

1) Bộ combo THK mã : GL15-1700041
- Tổng chiều dài 1080mm
- Hành trình 800mm
- Ray 15 Vitme 16 bước 10 (nhuộm đen bóng kít)

Giá: 3.5tr
2) Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZGS-984LT
- Chiều dài 980mm
- Hành trình 860mm

Giá : 1tr

3) Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZ+877 5LT
- Chiều dài 877mm (loại 2 ổ bi 2 bên hướng vitme đi ngược nhau, cái này cho mấy bác chế đồ chuyên dùng hoặc cắt ra làm 2 được 2 cây hành trình 300mm)
Giá : 1tr

4) Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZGS+400LT
- Chiều dài 400mm
- Hành trình 300mm
Giá : 500K 

5) 02 cây Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZGS+280LC7T
- Chiều dài 280mm
- Hành trình 190mm

Giá: 300K/cây mua 2 cây 500K

6) Ray NSK LS20 Mã : LS200240ALC2K11KN1
- Chiều dài 240mm
- Hành trình 90mm (cái này các bác mua về lấy 4 cái ổ bi thôi)

Giá: 500K/cặp

7) 3 Cây vitme 12 bước 12 NSK (đã qua sử dụng nhưng con long lanh lắm)
- Chiều dài 690mm
- Hành trình 520mm

Giá: 350K/cây mua 3 cây 1tr

Thanks all

----------


## tranhung123456

[QUOTE=clickmefunny;5) 02 cây Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZGS+280LC7T
- Chiều dài 280mm
- Hành trình 190mm
[/QUOTE]

lấy 2 cây này

----------


## clickmefunny

> lấy 2 cây này


Xác nhận bác đã alo 

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Em xin cập nhật lại TT

Mục 4 & 5 đã có bác xxxxx88887 alo

Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :
Cặp ray NSK LS20 1 bác có số xxxxxx1744 đã gạch

Thanks all

----------


## thuhanoi

Cho mình 3 cây vít me phi 12 (mã số 7) nhé. Thanks

----------


## Minh Phúc

e gạch bộ Combo THK như đã gọi cho bác nhé.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Cho mình 3 cây vít me phi 12 (mã số 7) nhé. Thanks


OK bác
Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

> e gạch bộ Combo THK như đã gọi cho bác nhé.


OK nhận gạch của bác nhé
Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật vài bộ SKR33

Mấy bộ THK SKR33 chắc các bác trên này cũng quen thuộc rồi
Thông tin sơ bộ 
- Tổng chiều dài combo 460mm
- Vitme phi 15 bước 10 (mỡ bò còn vàng óng trượt nhẹ nhàng êm ái)
- Hành trình Max 290mm
- Hình hài em nó con lung linh lắm.


Giá: 1,3tr/1 bộ lấy 2 bộ 2,5tr (kg bao gồm khớp nối + motor) lấy motor + khớp nối giá : 1,6tr

----------


## baole

Em lấy 2 bộ KR nhé

----------


## clickmefunny

> Em lấy 2 bộ KR nhé


OK bác nhắn cho em cái ĐC giao hàng nhe !

thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

> Cho mình 3 cây vít me phi 12 (mã số 7) nhé. Thanks


Bác nhắn dùm cái ĐC giao hàng nhé
Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật : Vitme 1605 mục 2 & 3 đã bán 

thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật : 

Vitme phi 12 bước 12 mục 7 - Đã bán

Thanks

----------


## vpopviet

> Em lấy 2 bộ KR nhé


nhanh như điện xẹt. đang có nhu cầu, bác có thể chia lại k

----------


## clickmefunny

> nhanh như điện xẹt. đang có nhu cầu, bác có thể chia lại k


Bác có nhu cầu thì vẫn còn 2 bộ nữa đấy ạ. Alo hoặc zalo xác nhận nhé !

thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác mấy bộ KSR33 đã có gạch

Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác : 4 bộ SKR đã xong rồi ạ

Thanks

----------


## haianhelectric

Còn bộ mrj-2s-40a không chủ thớt.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Còn bộ mrj-2s-40a không chủ thớt.


Còn 1 bộ motor có thắng từ còn trắng trẻo đẹp trai lắm ạ
Bác add Zalo em gửi hình ảnh em nó cho bác nhé 

Thanks

----------


## legiao

Có con đc yakawa sgdm 400w có thắng kg bác

----------


## clickmefunny

> Có con đc yakawa sgdm 400w có thắng kg bác


không có hàng anh ơi  :Big Grin: 

Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác em up thêm 1 hộp vitme gồm 2 cây giống nhau :
Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZGS-984LT
- Chiều dài 980mm
- Hành trình 860mm
- Còn nguyên hộp  :Smile: 

Giá:1tr/cây

----------


## khangscc

> Báo cáo các bác em up thêm 1 hộp vitme gồm 2 cây giống nhau :
> Vitme THK 16 bước 5 (nằm trong bao nylon) Mã : THK BTK 1605-2.6ZZGS-984LT
> - Chiều dài 980mm
> - Hành trình 860mm
> - Còn nguyên hộp 
> 
> Giá:1tr/cây


Có gối không bác ?

----------


## Gamo

Thường "vít me mà còn trong bao nylon" thì chắc chưa có gối & áo

----------


## clickmefunny

> Có gối không bác ?


Hàng con trong hộp nên kg có gối anh

thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Lục trong tủ còn có vài món chưa xài : 

1) Đầu gắn mũi khoan cùng cho máy phay (Big ACN32 JT6-20)
- Em nó mới kít trong bọc
Giá : 600K

2) Vái cái gối đỡ FK10 (đầy đủ 2 vòng chặn + ốc vặn vitme)
- Giá : 150K/cái

3) Bộ áo collet trụ C20 6 - 8 - 10 - 12 (leng keng không tỳ vết)
- Giá: 1,2tr/bộ

4) Một đống Puley 5M mới tinh 
- Phi 48 bản 11mm
- Lỗ trong phi 8
Giá: 50K/cái (có sl lớn  :Smile:  Bác nào cần móc cái lỗ > hơn thì thêm 15K mình làm luôn

----------


## clickmefunny

Update 
1) Con HD : FHA-C40-50-H-S1024 mới leng keng cho các bác yêu Harmonic và làm cái trục A hay B gì gì đó  :Big Grin: 

Thông số của em nó đây : http://www.harmonicdrive.net/product...shaft.../fha-c
- Con này tải nặng kinh khủnng nhe các bác, thông số thì các bác xem cái manual dùm em nhé.

2) Bộ trượt NB BG4610D-940H/RBCS
- Tổng chiều dài 985 đế bằng thép
- HT 780mm
- Vitme 15 bước 10
- Loại 2 Block trượt em nó trượt nhẹ nhàng em ái
- Nặng 16kg
Giá: 2,5tr

----------


## hung1706

Bác cho em hỏi con FHA có driver ko ạ. Inbox em nhé.
Thanks ạ !

----------


## ngocpham

> Update 
> 1) Con HD : FHA-C40-50-H-S1024 mới leng keng cho các bác yêu Harmonic và làm cái trục A hay B gì gì đó 
> 
> Thông số của em nó đây : http://www.harmonicdrive.net/product...shaft.../fha-c
> - Con này tải nặng kinh khủnng nhe các bác, thông số thì các bác xem cái manual dùm em nhé.
> 
> 2) Bộ trượt NB BG4610D-940H/RBCS
> - Tổng chiều dài 985 đế bằng thép
> - HT 780mm
> ...


Gạch bộ trượt nhé bác
Nhắn cho mình tk Vietcombank nhé

----------


## clickmefunny

> Gạch bộ trượt nhé bác
> Nhắn cho mình tk Vietcombank nhé


Số TK: 0251002725928 Nguyễn Đoàn Hồng Giang - VCB CN TP.HCM

thanks

----------


## Khoa C3

Em xin giá hộp số.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Bác cho em hỏi con FHA có driver ko ạ. Inbox em nhé.
> Thanks ạ !


Không có driver đâu Hưng  :Smile:  cũng đang chờ cái Driver  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## Khoa C3

Chết em rồi, vừa tìm dc driver của nó.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Chết em rồi, vừa tìm dc driver của nó.


Kèo thơm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Loại nào thế cụ Khoa.
Con này hình như driver Siemens Sinamic s122 hoặc Simodrive 611 chạy điện 440vac.

Thanks.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

puly to thế nhở. bác có dây luôn ko

----------


## clickmefunny

> puly to thế nhở. bác có dây luôn ko


dây 5m ngoài chợ có bán đủ các loại kích thước đấy bác !

thanks

----------


## pvkhai

> Báo cáo các bác Hộp số Shimpo + mấy em Servo J3 750W đã hết
> 
> em xin up thêm vài món mới tinh còn trong bọc cho các bác có nhu cầu :
> 
> 1) Bộ combo THK mã : GL15-1700041
> - Tổng chiều dài 1080mm
> - Hành trình 800mm
> - Ray 15 Vitme 16 bước 10 (nhuộm đen bóng kít)
> Đính kèm 32042Đính kèm 32043Đính kèm 32044Đính kèm 32045Đính kèm 32046Đính kèm 32047
> ...


Cái combo này còn không bạn.
Bạn cho xin kích thước Dài x rộng x cao của bộ combo này
Thanks.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Cái combo này còn không bạn.
> Bạn cho xin kích thước Dài x rộng x cao của bộ combo này
> Thanks.


Đã ra đi rồi bạn thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật cuối tuần :

1) 01 con ĐC Mitsu 850w 
Mã : HC-SFS81
- Hình dáng còn rất là gái  :Smile: 
Giá : 1.5tr


2) 01 con ĐC J2 1,5Kw
Mã : HC-SF152
- Hình dáng hơi trầy tí 
Giá : 1.5tr


3) 02 con ĐC J2S750 
- Em Mã : HC-MFS73B hình dáng con đẹp (có thắng từ, cụt dây) 
- Giá : 1tr
- Em Mã : HC-MFS73G1 hơi bị nám bên hông do lửa khò (bao tét encoder)
- Giá : 800k


4) 02 em J2S 200W còn rất xinh 
- Mã : HC-MFS23G2 (cụt dây)
- Giá : 500K/1 em


5) 02 em J2S 100W con rất xinh 
- Mã : HC-MFS13G1
- Giá: 400K/1 em


6) 02 em J2 750W hình dáng còn đẹp
- Mã : HC-MF73G1 (cụt dây)
- Giá : 700K/1 em

7) 02 bộ J2 400W Hình dáng còn đẹp
- Mã Driver : MR-J2-40A
- Mã ĐC : HC-MF43BG1 (có thắng từ, cụt dây)
- Giá : 3tr/1 bộ (không có cable)

Còn nữa em up sau
Thanks A/e quan tâm

----------


## clickmefunny

02 em J2S 200W Mã : HC-MFS23G2 (đã bán)

Thanks các Bác

----------


## clickmefunny

ĐC : 850W mã : HC-SFS81 (đã bán)

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật mấy em hộp số Mitsubishi


1) 02 em mã : K10012
- Mặt bích ra 100mm cốt 32mm
- Mặt bích vào : Servo 750W (cốt vào 19)
- Tỷ lệ truyền : 1/12
Giá : 1.2tr/cặp

2) 02 em mã : K9012
- Mặt bích ra 90mm cốt 25mm
- Mặt bích vào : Servo 400W (cốt vào 14)
- Tỷ lệ truyền : 1/12
Giá : 1tr/cặp

3) 3 con hộp số TAKAMURA giá Sinh Viên
- 1 con mặt bích ra 90mm cốt ra 25mm
- Mặt bích vào Servo 200w - 400W (cốt vào 14mm)
- 02 con mặt bích ra 60mm cốt ra 16mm
- Mặt bích vào Servo 100W (cốt vào 8mm)
- Cả 3 cái đều Tỷ số tuyền : 1:5
Giá: 700K/3 cái

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật

Driver J2 - 40A (đã bán)
Còn 1 cái : J2 - 60A mất nắp che màn hình (đã test lên nguồn)
Giá : 2,5tr

thanks all

----------


## thuyên1982

hộp số ms2 em lấy nhé bác.

----------


## clickmefunny

> hộp số ms2 em lấy nhé bác.


Mitsubishi mã : K9012
KM Free ship thường

OK
Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

8 cái Driver J2S 10B 20B 40B mất nắp cho các bác lấy linh kiện nè  :Smile: 

Giá : 1tr/8 cái  :Smile:

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật 

Đống Driver J2S xB (đã bán)

Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :

em có vào bộ gối đỡ EK+EF bác nào cần thì nhanh tay nhé  :Big Grin:  
cho em nợ cái hình nhé!

thanks

----------


## minhhung999

đã nhận hàng hộp số nhe anh. hàng rất chất....

----------


## thuyên1982

> Mitsubishi mã : K9012
> KM Free ship thường
> 
> OK
> Thanks


ka ka bữa giờ lu bu quên mất vụ này. mai em chuyển khoản nhé.

----------


## clickmefunny

> ka ka bữa giờ lu bu quên mất vụ này. mai em chuyển khoản nhé.


hihihihi hàng đã gói sẵn rồi  :Smile: 

thanks em

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật tình hình : 

03 bộ gối đỡ EK15 + EF15 còn rất xinh 
Giá : 400K/1 bộ

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :

- Tình hình là cái đống hộp số đã ra đi.
Chỉ còn lại 1 cặp Mitsu Mã : K10012 thôi nhé các bác

- Vài bộ Step 5 phase Mã Driver : UDK5114  Mã motor : EM569-NB còn rất đẹp
- Mặt bích size 60mm thân dài 95mm
- Hàng bao test bao xài nhe các bác 
Giá : 800K/bộ (Driver + motor) bác nào lấy 3 bộ KM 3 cái khớp nối mềm đẹp lung linh nhé  :Big Grin: 

em nợ hình nhé bác nào cần hình zalo em gửi hình  :Smile: 
thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật hình ảnh mấy em Vetax 5 phase  :Smile: 

Giá : 800K/1 bộ (bao gồm motor + Driver luôn nhé các bác 

Thanks

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 3 bộ giống nhau bác nhé.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Em lấy 3 bộ giống nhau bác nhé.


OK bác quà KM lá 3 cái khớp nối mềm trong hình nhé  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :

Tình hình có vài bộ Driver Servo J 40A (không có động cơ)
- Hình hài các em nó còn rất tươi jack cam còn đầy đủ 
- Đã test nguồn đầy đủ (bao xài nếu có lỗi lầm gì về Driver em trả lại tiền nhe các bác)

Giá rất là yêu : 6tr/4 cái
Bác nào nhanh tay bấm số dưới chữ ký (có quà tặng nhe)

Thanks các bác

----------


## clickmefunny

Tình hình là chưa có thời gian làm cái trục A kim loại nên em nhường lại cái cục xinh xinh cho các bác thích đẹp nhé !


- Thông số thì chắc các bác cũng biết rồi  :Smile: 
- 1 con HD size 40 con mới tinh có luôn cái mặt bích = Inox 304 ( có lỗ ốc sẵn các bác chỉ việc gắn lên cái bàn T là xong nhé)

Giá em nó cũng rất em cho 1 em HS xinh xinh 6tr

----------


## clickmefunny

Servo Mitsu MR-E-40A còn rất mới  :Smile: 

- Mã Driver MR-E-40A
- Mã Motor HC-KFE43
Cable Enc + ĐL + IO - Nguồn đầy đủ hết nha các bác 
Giá : 3,5tr/bộ lấy 2 bộ em bao ship nhe  :Smile: 


1 con Servo mặt đĩa xuyên cốt của NSK
Con này dành cho các bác chạy cái Truc A hoặc làm cái bàn xoay thì bá cháy bò chét nà
- Mã Driver : ESA - Y2020TF8-21
- Mã Motor : YS2020GN001
Thông tin sơ bộ motor :
- Vòng ngoài 165mm
- Mặt bích motor 130mm
- Độ dày thân motor 100mm
- Lỗ xuyên cốt : phi 29mm
- Đế bằng gang đúc nguyên khối 
- Motor nặng khoảng 7kg  :Smile: 
hàng tháo máy đầy đủ dây nhợ nhe các bác
Giá : đẹp 4tr/bộ kg bao test
Bao test 5tr nhe các bác

thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

[QUOTE=clickmefunny;106347]Cập nhật hình ảnh mấy em Vetax 5 phase  :Smile: 
Đính kèm 33209Đính kèm 33210Đính kèm 33211Đính kèm 33212Đính kèm 33213Đính kèm 33214Đính kèm 33215
Giá : 800K/1 bộ (bao gồm motor + Driver luôn nhé các bác 

Còn 10 bộ bác nào hốt giá rất đẹp nhe !

thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật : 

1) Driver Mitsu J2S 60A (Đã test ngon lành cành đào)
- Cái vỏ em nó không được đẹp cho lắm mất cái nắm trên.

Giá em nó là : 3,5tr

2) 2 Driver Mitsu J2S 40A (Cái này dành cho mấy bác chuyên nghiệp nhe, vì em nó mất màn hình phải kết nối = máy tính : Đã test lên nguồn ngon lành)
Giá 2 em là : 4tr

Bác nào hốt hết em free ship nhe  :Smile: 

Thanks all

----------

shinichi162

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật tinh hình là mấy cái Driver J2S đã ra đi rồi nhe các bác !

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Khoe hàng !!!

Hộp số HD hột vịt không rơ cho các bác chế tạo các trục ABCD gì gì đây 

- Ngoài vỏ hơi trầy trụa do nằm bãi, bên trong thì mới tinh nhe các bác
- Thông tin sơ bộ 

Loại 1. HD size 32
- Mặt bích bát 140mm,  mặt đĩa 80mm
- Thân hộp số dài 160mm (nặng 11,5kg)
- Chịu tải 656kgf-cm
- Động cơ DC Servo loại chổi than
- Tỷ lệ truyền 1/130 hay 1/131 gì đấy các bác tham khảo cái manual giúp em nhé

Loại 2. HD Size 25
- Mặt bích bát 115mm,  mặt đĩa 60mm
- Thân hộp số dài 130mm (nặng 6,6kg)
- Chịu tải 140kgf-cm
- Động cơ DC Servo loại chổi than
- Tỷ lệ truyền 1/100 các bác tham khảo cái manual giúp em nhé

em vệ sinh kiểm tra rồi báo các bác sau nhe  :Smile:

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác 
- Con HD Size 25 tỷ số truyền của nó là 1/60 nhe các bác
harmonicdrive.de/mage/media/catalog/category/RH_1.pdf

thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

> Khoe hàng !!!
> 
> Hộp số HD hột vịt không rơ cho các bác chế tạo các trục ABCD gì gì đây 
> 
> - Ngoài vỏ hơi trầy trụa do nằm bãi, bên trong thì mới tinh nhe các bác
> - Thông tin sơ bộ 
> 
> Loại 1. HD size 32
> - Mặt bích bát 140mm,  mặt đĩa 80mm
> ...


Báo cáo các bác con động cơ của cái hộp số hoạt động nhe nhàng êm ái nhé các bác
https://youtu.be/EvtmsuTeUp8

- Mới cấp 24V là nó quay thế đấy ạ
Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------

len_ken

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật tình hình : 

02 Bộ Mitsu 750W J2 70A

- Hình dáng em nó còn xinh không sút me tí nào  :Smile: 
- 1 bộ có thắng từ 24v, 1 bộ không có thắng từ 
- Đã test chạy ngon lành cành đào  https://youtu.be/ltoQAiwQYJk
- Thiếu cable nhe các bác

Giá : 6,5tr/bộ mua 2 bộ 12tr
thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :

Vài bộ Step 5 phase Vexta 5114N

- Dòng 1.4A
- Motor mặt bích size 60 thân dài 90
- Tất cả đã test chạy ngon lành (hàng bao xài)
Giá: 700K/bộ (gồm driver + motor)
Bác nào mua 3 bộ Free Ship

Thanks

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Cập nhật :
> 
> Vài bộ Step 5 phase Vexta 5114N
> 
> - Dòng 1.4A
> - Motor mặt bích size 60 thân dài 90
> - Tất cả đã test chạy ngon lành (hàng bao xài)
> Giá: 700K/bộ (gồm driver + motor)
> Bác nào mua 3 bộ Free Ship
> ...


Em lấy 3 bộ này nha bác, em Hiếu hôm qua có lấy của bác cái hộp số đó  :Wink:  ! 
Cám ơn bác !

----------


## clickmefunny

> Em lấy 3 bộ này nha bác, em Hiếu hôm qua có lấy của bác cái hộp số đó  ! 
> Cám ơn bác !


thanks bác ủng hộ

vẫn còn vài bộ các bác cứ alo/zalo em nhe  :Smile:

----------


## clickmefunny

Up lại con BT30 cho bác nào có nhu cầu nhe  :Smile: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...5&d=1486884054

có bác nào hỏi mà em kg reply được tin nhắn bác cứ alo/zalo giúp em nhé

----------


## clickmefunny

Up lại cái đầu BT30  :Smile: 


Bác nào quan tâm alo/zalo dưới chữ ký nhe  :Smile:

----------


## Totdo

inbox giá cái đầu bt30 tham khảo nhé bác chủ

----------


## clickmefunny

Đã gửi giá tham khảo cho bác rồi nhé  :Smile:

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :

Một em đầu kéo Spindle của Sanyo Denki CS 4,5Kw tốc độ 10Krpm chưa xử dụng

Thông số sơ bộ :
- Tổng chiều dài : 445mm (chưa tính quạt làm mát, vì cái quạt bị bể)
- Mặt bích : 150mm (tâm lỗ ốc 122mm, xử dụng ốc M10)
- Cốt ra : 28mm
- Làm mát = quạt + hơi
- Cầm cốt quay nhẹ nhàng
- Em nó nặng 35Kg

Giá em nó rất là nhẹ nhàng cho 1 em ĐC kéo 10Krpm : 3tr
các bác quan tâm thì liên hệ em dưới chữ ký (hàng bao test - bao chạy nhe các bác)

----------


## clickmefunny

Sẵn cuối tuần soạn đồ thanh lý luôn em Spin máy tiện 
Fanuc : AC Spindle Motor Type 2S
- Con này chắc các bác đều biết
- CS : 2,2 - 3,7Kw
- Tốc độ 1500 - 8000
- Còn luôn cái Pulley Zin đã được cần bằng rồi
- Test chạy nhẹ nhàng êm ái
- Các bác hồt về gắn vào con máy tiện là chiến thôi
- Em nó chưa tắm gội nên nhìn kg đẹp lắm  :Smile: 
- Link test em nó đây : https://youtu.be/qrYiAsQrlPg
Giá : hạt dẻ nhe các bác

----------


## meodaklak@gmail.com

còn hàng ko bác

----------


## clickmefunny

Đầu tuần up vitme gối đỡ mini cho các bác cần nè  :Smile: 

1) 2 cây vítme TBI ngắn 

- Gối đỡ 1 đầu EK12 
- Vitme KURODA 15 bước 10 HT 55mm  :Smile: 
- Áo vitme phi 34mm
Cái này bán cho mấy bác chế cháo cái gì mini hoặc lấy cái gối đỡ với cái áo vitme thôi 
Giá : 250K/cây mua 2 cây 450K

2) 2 cây vitme THK 

- Vitme phi 20 bước 5
- HT 105mm
- Gối đỡ một đầu BK15
hàng còn đẹp lung linh phù hợp trục Z máy mini
Giá : 400k/bộ mua 2 bộ 750K

3 bộ gối đỡ EK EF15 
Giá : 320K/bộ mua 3 bộ 900K

vài con FK 15 cho các bác quan tâm 
Giá : 180k/bộ

Tất cả gối đỡ đếu đầy đủ đai ốc 
Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật tình hình cái đầu BT30 

Hàng đã bán nhe các bác

Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ  :Smile:

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật :

Em đầu kéo Fanuc đã có chủ

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Tình hình :
- Còn 3 bộ gối đỡ EK EF 15
- Vài cái FK 10 

Bác nào cần alo/zalo em dưới chữ ký
Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Dọn xưởng thanh lý : 
1) Driver Samsung 1Kw (Model : CSDJ_10BX2) 
- Cable Enc + Cable 50 đầy đủ 
- Hàng bao sống (các bác có Motor đem qua tét thoải mái)
Giá : 3.200K

2) Driver Samsung 400w (Model : CSDJ_04BX2) 
- Cable Enc + Cable 50 đầy đủ 
- Hàng bao sống (các bác có Motor đem qua tét thoải mái)
Giá : 1.500K

3) Driver Samsung 100w (Model : CSDJ_01BX2) 
- Cable Enc + Cable 50 đầy đủ 
- Hàng bao sống (các bác có Motor đem qua tét thoải mái)
Giá : 800K
Mua hết 3 con tính tiền 2 con thôi nhe các bác !

Hình ảnh cho em nợ em cập nhật sau nhe (bác nào cần hình Zalo cho em em gửi hình)
Mọi chi tiết các bác liên hệ dưới chữ ký nhé
Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật : 
Vài cặp ray NSK LH20

- Ray 20 dài 940mm 1 ray 4 con trượt
- Bi bọng còn sáng bóng trượt nhẹ nhàng
- Các bác có thể cắt đôi là trục Z ngon lành 
Giá : 1tr/cây

Hộp số xuyên cốt HD size 40 cho trục A

- Cái này thì chắc không cần quảng cáo 
Giá : 4tr

Còn nữa em cập nhật từ từ nhé
Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật : 
Em hộp số Sumitomo mới keng chưa xài

- Tỷ lệ chuyền 1/15
- Mặt bích vào chuẩn Servo 200 - 400W (cốt vào 14mm)
- Ra mặt bích thích hợp cho trục A mini 
Giá : 1tr/cho 1 em chưa bóc tem nhe

Hộp số HD size 40 còn nguyên thùng chưa sử dụng

- Size 40 
- Tỷ số truyền 1/50
- Còn nguyên trong thùng chưa qua xử dụng
Giá : 3tr

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài cái Driver Step 5 phase : 
Mã : 5114N

Giá : 450K/cái 
Lấy 3 cái : 1.200K

----------


## Gamo

> Dọn xưởng thanh lý : 
> 1) Driver Samsung 1Kw (Model : CSDJ_10BX2) 
> - Cable Enc + Cable 50 đầy đủ 
> - Hàng bao sống (các bác có Motor đem qua tét thoải mái)
> Giá : 3.200K
> 
> 2) Driver Samsung 400w (Model : CSDJ_04BX2) 
> - Cable Enc + Cable 50 đầy đủ 
> - Hàng bao sống (các bác có Motor đem qua tét thoải mái)
> ...


Tức là giá 3 con = 1.5tr + 800k = 2.3tr hả anh?

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài bộ Servo Yaskawa Sigma II 30W cho các bác chế cháo máy Laser hay máy in 3D
Jack Enc + I/O đầy đủ 
Hàng bao test nhe các bác !
Giá : 1tr/bộ (Driver + Motor + cable)

Zalo : 0903 345 tám 2 tám em gửi hình

----------


## clickmefunny

> Tức là giá 3 con = 1.5tr + 800k = 2.3tr hả anh?


hì hì em thích thì alo anh nhé

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài cây Vitme 
1) Kuroda AAF Phi 20 bước 10 cấp chính xác C5

- Tổng chiều dài 590mm
- HT 430mm Có sẵn áo ổ bi (có sẵn 3 bạc đạn ở 2 đầu cốt)
Giá : 600K

2) 1) Kuroda RRBK Phi 20 bước 5 cấp chính xác 

- Tổng chiều dài 670mm
- HT 510mm
Giá : 600K

3) Hiwin Phi 20 bước 5

- Tổng chiều dài 790mm
- HT 530mm
Giá : 600K

4) NSK Phi 16 bước 10

- Tổng chiều dài 500mm
- HT 400mm
Giá : 380K

5) Kuroda RFH Phi 15 bước 10

- Tổng chiều dài 500mm
- HT 400mm
Giá : 380k

Đã cập nhật hình ảnh

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật thêm 

3 em hộp số HD các bác chế cháo trục A mini nè
Mã : HPG-20A-21-F0999-SP
- Cốt vào 14mm chuẩn Servo 200 - 400W
- Ra mặt bích 
Giá : 800K/cái
Mua hết 3 cái giá : 2.2tr

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài con Alpha size 46

Giá: 220K/con
5 con 1tr

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài bộ Servo Panasonic AIII hàng đẹp lung linh
3 bộ 200W (đầy đủ các loại cable)
Giá : 6tr/3 bộ (bao test các kiểu)

1 bộ 1Kw (đầy đủ các loại cable)
Giá : 6tr/bộ (bao test các kiểu)

2 cái Driver 400w (đầy đủ các loại cable) không có động cơ
Giá : 3tr6/2 cái (bao test các kiểu)
Hình ảnh em cập nhật sau nhé

----------


## Luyến

> Vài bộ Servo Panasonic AIII hàng đẹp lung linh
> 3 bộ 200W (đầy đủ các loại cable)
> Giá : 6tr/3 bộ (bao test các kiểu)
> 
> 1 bộ 1Kw (đầy đủ các loại cable)
> Giá : 6tr/bộ (bao test các kiểu)
> 
> 2 cái Driver 400w (đầy đủ các loại cable) không có động cơ
> Giá : 3tr6/2 cái (bao test các kiểu)
> Hình ảnh em cập nhật sau nhé


15t tất nhé

----------

Diyodira

----------


## aiemphuong

ray NSK LH20 giá cây hay cặp vậy bác, sao thấy sai sai

----------


## clickmefunny

> ray NSK LH20 giá cây hay cặp vậy bác, sao thấy sai sai


mình để giá /cây đó bác

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật tình hình:
- Dàn Servo Panasonic A3 đã ra đi
- Ray LH 20 còn 2 cặp
- Driver 5 phase còn vài cái

Thêm mấy con Biến Tần 
1) Biến tần Fuji 2,2Kw mã : 5000G9S
- Hàng đang chạy dư dùng tháo bán 
- Điện 220v tần số tối đa 400Hz
Giá: 1,8tr

2) Biến tần Fuji 0,57Kw Mã : 5000G11
- Hàng còn đẹp lung linh
- Điện 220v tần số tối đa 400Hz
Giá : 800K/con
Lấy 2 con 1,5tr

3) Biến tần KEB F4 5,5Kw (hàng của Đức quốc xã nhe các bác)
- Em nó xài điện 380 
- Tần số tối đa 1.500hz
Giá : cho 3 con là 6tr (em bán cả lố vì chỉ có 1 màn hình đk thôi)
Tất cả Biến tần đã Test chạy ngon lành nhe các bác.

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Thêm tí nữa 
3 bộ Driver 5phase đẹp long lanh
Mã driver : 5D35M-LD (của hãng PPS Corp Japan)
Motor : Vexta PK569H-B
Em nó dùng DC 15-50V
Run : 0 - 3A
Em nó có microstep nhe các bác  :Smile: 

Giá : 800K/bộ
Mua 3 bộ 2.2tr

----------


## clickmefunny

Update hình 
Driver 5D35M-LD


Biến tần Fuji 0.57Kw


Hộp số HD tỷ lệ 1/21


Driver Samsung 1Kw 400W 100W


Biến tần F4
47985[/ATTACH]

----------


## dangkhoi

cái giá nó chạy đi đâu mất vậy bác chủ

----------


## clickmefunny

> cái giá nó chạy đi đâu mất vậy bác chủ


Ở trên đó anh 

Thanks

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác:
1 cái hộp số HD 1/21 đã bán 
còn lại 2 cái bác nào cần ới em phát nhe !

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài cái đế từ cho các bác quan tâm nhé 

- Đế cũ cũ giá : 300K
- 2 cái mới mới : 400K/cái 
- Đồng hồ : 350K/cái
Thanks all

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Update hình 
> Driver 5D35M-LD
> 
> 
> Biến tần Fuji 0.57Kw



Con biến tần Fuji này hình như chỉ là 200w

----------


## clickmefunny

> Con biến tần Fuji này hình như chỉ là 200w


0,57Kw đấy anh

----------


## khoa.address

> 0,57Kw đấy anh


Nó là 0,75KVA thì max công xuất lý tưởng < hơn 0,6KW thôi bác chủ ah

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con biến tần này chỉ có 0.2kw à anh. Cái mã của nó nói lên công suất ak.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ducduy9104

> 0,57Kw đấy anh


0.57kVA cưa đôi ra tầm tầm  0.2kW thôi.

----------


## clickmefunny

> Con biến tần này chỉ có 0.2kw à anh. Cái mã của nó nói lên công suất ak.


Ồ anh lai chẳng nhìn cái mã  :Big Grin: 
Sorry all

----------


## clickmefunny

Báo cáo các bác 
- Mấy bộ driver servo Samsung đã hết
- Mấy em Driver Vexta 5114N đã hết
- Hộp số Sumitomo đã hết

Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ
Em dọn tiếp có gì lôi ra up sau nhé

----------


## clickmefunny

Up up up 
Một mớ gối đỡ 


FK 12 150K/C (mua 3 cái Free ship)
FK 15 200K/C (mua 3 cái Free ship)
FK 20 330K/C (mua 3 cái Free ship)

Em xin nợ cái hình em up sau nhé. Các bác quan tâm LH dưới chữ ký ạ
Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Up thêm 3 con Động cơ Mitsu J2S 400w + 200w

2 con J2S 400W (1 con có thắng từ) hình thức hơi trầy chút xíu nhưng kg ảnh hưởng gì 
1 con J2S 200W (có thắng từ)
Dây jack còn đầy đủ nhe các bác
Tất cả đã test ngon lành
Giá cả 3 em : 1tr3

----------


## clickmefunny

Em cập nhật 1 mâm gối đỡ FK 15


Giá : 1,5tr/ 1 mâm  :Smile: 
bác nào cần số lượng thì ới em 

Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

> Up thêm 3 con Động cơ Mitsu J2S 400w + 200w
> 
> 2 con J2S 400W (1 con có thắng từ) hình thức hơi trầy chút xíu nhưng kg ảnh hưởng gì 
> 1 con J2S 200W (có thắng từ)
> Dây jack còn đầy đủ nhe các bác
> Tất cả đã test ngon lành
> Giá cả 3 em : 1tr3


Báo cáo các bác 3 em này đã bán nhé
Thanks all

----------


## tranphong248

có cặp nào bk,bf 10 hay ek,ef 10 ko anh

----------


## clickmefunny

> có cặp nào bk,bf 10 hay ek,ef 10 ko anh


Có 2 cái BK 10 kg co BF
2 cái EK 10 kg có EF
EK 12 thì có 4 bộ  :Smile: 

Giá : 150k/cái

----------


## tranphong248

> Có 2 cái BK 10 kg co BF
> 2 cái EK 10 kg có EF
> EK 12 thì có 4 bộ 
> 
> Giá : 150k/cái


như đã ""đánh dây thép"" qua zalo nhe anh

----------


## clickmefunny

> như đã ""đánh dây thép"" qua zalo nhe anh


OK em

Cập nhật tình hình 
Còn vài bộ EKEF 12
Giá : 250K/1 bộ

Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ 
Chúc cuối tuần dzui dze

----------


## clickmefunny

Một cái đầu Laser Rofin 

đồ đạc bên trong như hình còn rất đẹp có 2 cái ống kính
Diod các kiểu kính còn nguyên xi nhe. 
cụ nào quan tâm thì ới em nhé

Giá: 4tr toàn tập nhé

----------


## clickmefunny

> Một cái đầu Laser Rofin 
> 
> đồ đạc bên trong như hình còn rất đẹp có 2 cái ống kính
> Diod các kiểu kính còn nguyên xi nhe. 
> cụ nào quan tâm thì ới em nhé
> 
> Giá: 4tr toàn tập nhé


Báo cáo các bác em nó đã ra đi 
Thanks all

----------


## clickmefunny

Cập nhật một ít quạt hút hàng Japan đẹp lung linh



Nhãn hiệu ORIX Oỉental
Kích thước 80x80mm
Điện DC 24v
Hàng bao chạy nhe các bác
Giá : 200K/3 cái

----------


## clickmefunny

Vài món linh tinh
1) Hộp số HD mới đập thùng

Mặt bích motor 130mm
cốt vào 22mm
ra mặt bích 110mm
tỷ số truyền 1/5
Giá : 1,7tr

2) Cable Encoder J3

Giá : 150K/sợi

3) Cable AZM (10 lõi) dài 4m

Giá : 150K/sợi

4) Đồng hồ đo nhiệt (hàng USA)

Giá : 50K/cái (10 cái 400K)

Thanks all
Liên hệ em phone & Zalo : 090 3345 828

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da , anh đang đứng ở đâu mà nhiệt độ có 26.5 độ à... máy lạnh hả anh?

----------


## clickmefunny

> ây da , anh đang đứng ở đâu mà nhiệt độ có 26.5 độ à... máy lạnh hả anh?


Anh đang ở trong nhà :>

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhà em sao căng quá anh 32 độ

----------


## garynguyen

Con giảm tốc đẹp quá, bác có con nào vào 16mm không ạ?

----------


## clickmefunny

Nhà anh có máy lạnh :>

----------


## clickmefunny

> Con giảm tốc đẹp quá, bác có con nào vào 16mm không ạ?


vào 14mm hoặc 19mm thì có

----------


## Tuanlm

> ây da , anh đang đứng ở đâu mà nhiệt độ có 26.5 độ à... máy lạnh hả anh?


Thánh soi đây nè

----------


## clickmefunny

> Nhà em sao căng quá anh 32 độ


Gắn cái máy lạnh chạy suốt ngày tự nhiên nó xuống à :>

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cần 2 con step 2 phase size 86 bác nào có chia với

DT 0918718919

Đã mua được hàng

----------


## truongkiet

Hộp số vào 19 tỉ số bao nhiu,có độ rơ ko?

----------


## clickmefunny

> Cần 2 con step 2 phase size 86 bác nào có chia với
> 
> DT 0918718919


hôm nọ nó đổ 1 đống mà quên không nhặt  :Smile:

----------


## clickmefunny

> Hộp số vào 19 tỉ số bao nhiu,có độ rơ ko?


Chắc nó <3 đấy à, hàng mới tinh chưa xài (Made in Germany)
bác quan tâm Zalo em gửi cho cái dung nhan của nó

----------


## hainghialk

> Vài cái Driver Step 5 phase : 
> Mã : 5114N
> Đính kèm 47864
> Giá : 450K/cái 
> Lấy 3 cái : 1.200K


3 bộ này còn ko bác còn e gạch nhé

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Còn con J2S 750W mitshu nào không bác, con này chạy với mr-j2s-70b

----------

